# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Т-54В, 1:35, конверсия

## Марат

Получил от друга посылку, в которой находился Т-54Б в чуть собранном состоянии и собираюсь сделать конверсию этой модели. Потом отправить другу в подарок. Только я так и не понял, кто фирма-изготовитель модели? Коробки не было, а по инструкции я не определил. 
Планирую отрабатать не только внешний вид модели, но и все отделения внутри. От помощи не откажусь, т.к. не БТТ-шник. Придётся убрать эл. двигатель и всё, что с ним связано

----------


## Mirage

Это Trumpeter

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Mirage, уже подсказали.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Пётр

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, такого рода ссылки пожалуйста только личкой.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Упс.. Сори, что то меня проглючило с утра после бессонной ночи. Сори.

----------


## Марат

Ветка закрыта.

----------

